# please help me with ss prop selection



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Ken at propgods is great. Give him a ring


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

You might want to say what your objectives are.  Speed? Load? Hole shot? Etc.
Also give you WOT RPMs.
The guys that know props here will be able to help you better that way.

Swamp


----------



## Toothlesswonder (Jan 22, 2012)

I dont currently have a tach, but im working getting one. In turns or with heavy loads the prop ventilates bad and blows out. I have to stop and restart. I would like better overall performance. 9.5p seems low compared to other peoples setups.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

first thing to get is a tach, even the pros like prop gods and powertech will need to know what rpms you are running, then at that point provide you with a few suggestions for different props


----------



## Toothlesswonder (Jan 22, 2012)

Got my tach on. Wot with 2 guys no gear is 5970 @ 25.3 mph. I want to make the switch to s.s. what pitch do you suggest i try?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

With 2" above the bottom of the hull you motor would need an 8" setback. I'd start by lowering the jack plate an inch.


----------

